# Black skirt tetra with an eye problem or gill problem?



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I was just doing a water change, and I noticed that on one side right under the eye of one black skirt tetra there is what seems to be a swollen area with black stuff in it. It looks like it's his gill maybe. (it isn't red) 

Now I remember one of the skirts held a big peice of algae wafer in its mouth before, could it have gotten stuck?

Anyhow, I have never seen anything like it. 

Could it have been from a fight or is it a disease?


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Something is really wrong with his gill area. Swollen and black underneath...


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Maybe he needs some time in a med tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Fish can have food come out their gills, and yes it can get stuck and infected. I agree with the medicated tank.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Take a picture of it and post it up here. Thats the best way to see what you are seeing anf get a better idea whats wrong.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I can't take a close up picture because the camera does not focus up close very well.

I see it's not the gill anymore that is affected. It's under his eye that is swollen and black. Underneath the area that is swollen is a line that looks like an incision, not really a bite.

In the mean time I will keep trying to take a picture.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Okay I got it.

First and second you can see the problem. Third is the normal side. It looks worse then on camera as I didn't get the angle I wanted. It's fair size.


----------

